# struggling with food choices



## mdcat58 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello! About three weeks ago, I adopted a boxer/hound at the local shelter. He is a dream come true-- sweet, laid-back, loves kids, people, I could go on and on... but his stools are a mess. I started him out on Wellness Super5 (chicken), 1 cup with 1/4 cup canned (95% chicken and broth), twice a day. He eats like it is his last meal, devouring his food in less than 90 seconds. In an effort to make this story shorter, his stools started getting even looser so I started fiddling with his food (I know, I know. I need to tatoo 'idiot' on my forehead.) and the stools and urgency to go really escalated. So, for the past 4 days, he has been eating boiled chicken (boneless breast, plain) and white rice, approx 1 cup rice and 1/3-1/2 chicken, twice a day. Thanks to DaneMama's poop chart, before switching to the rice and chicken, stools fell into the 0-25 range and occurred 4 times day. Now they fall within the 50-75 range, once a day. Took him to the vet and he has double ear infections, clean stool but put him on dewormer to be safe. Vet initially recommended puppy food but thought it might be too rich so suggested Purina or Science Diet but also said I could continue with the Wellness. (He's very thin, 50lb, visible rib and hip bones, and needs to gain weight.) It's time to start introducing dog food again but I'm afraid his system is still sensitive and don't want to cause him more distress. I currently have a bag Wellness Super5 (chicken), Orijen (chicken) and Natural Balance (fish and sweet potato). I'm not opposed to following the vet's recommendation and get Purina if it would help to stabilize him. I'm just not sure what to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I would assume the food you tried had nothing to do with the tummy upset and start substituting a few kibbles for the bland diet each day. Just a few each day and don't add more until the poop is good. I would start with maybe 10 kibble bits, tortoise wins the race! Take away the same number of calories. The bland diet is probably twice the volume of the kibble if you don't want to be super precise. Orijen is probably even more dense.

Next time he gets icky poo try skipping one or two meals and feeding less. If that works but you would like him to be a little heavier try adding another meal to the day.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Has your vet done any other tests to rule out illnesses? Many times a stool sample will come back negative, even if they are carrying parasites, so the wormer is probably a good idea. I would have your vet do some other tests, just to make sure it is not something else. 

Congrats on your new addition, and welcome to the forum. We would love to see pics!


----------



## mdcat58 (Sep 5, 2010)

*thank you*

Just wanted to thank you both for your replies and I will be certain to make the transition very, very slowly and back off if he shows any negative signs.

I, too, wondered if additional tests might have been in order. His last dosage of dewormer is tomorrow so I don't know if the vet suspected that might be causing his problems or is just one thing to rule out. If things don't improve, I will definitely bring him back for further tests. From what I've read, boxers can have delicate digestive systems? I know it's too soon to hit the panic button but I have a tendency to do that sometimes. (Guess that's why they say patience is a virtue.)

I've added an album with some pictures. :smile:

Thank you again and take care.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mdcat58 said:


> Just wanted to thank you both for your replies and I will be certain to make the transition very, very slowly and back off if he shows any negative signs.
> 
> I, too, wondered if additional tests might have been in order. His last dosage of dewormer is tomorrow so I don't know if the vet suspected that might be causing his problems or is just one thing to rule out. If things don't improve, I will definitely bring him back for further tests. From what I've read, boxers can have delicate digestive systems? I know it's too soon to hit the panic button but I have a tendency to do that sometimes. (Guess that's why they say patience is a virtue.)
> 
> ...


Our GSP was having similar GI issues: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/3928-zios-gi-problems.html
 
My last post in the thread tells it all...


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Stress can also cause digestive upsets. Not that he's stressed out because of you or anything, just getting used to his new life. 

Like others said, start adding kibble in slowly and maybe hold off on canned food for a while. As he gets settled his stomach might calm down.

As far as fast eating, my newest puppy does the same thing. She's usually through her food in 10-15 seconds! I don't think she even chews it. She's the total opposite of my picky lab who eats well, but takes a normal amount of time. The little one freaks out if she thinks there's even a hint of food coming!

Good luck with your little guy. He's very cute!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I could not ever get a solid stool when feeding Wellness...or Blue Buffalo, for that matter. I believe that they are good foods with good ingredients , but they did not work for my dogs. I have had better luck with many other brands, including Royal Canin, Eagle Pack Hollistic Select, Pro Plan, Nutro, Merrick, California Natural, Evo, Petcurean Now, RedPaw and Flint River Ranch.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Be sure to have the vet check for Giardia and Coccidia.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

not a fan of the P&G acquisition, but I'd move him into some Cal Natural immediately. Every stomach issue w/ my guys, I've cleaned things up pretty quickly with CN. Its a simple food and it can also help you pinpoint any allergies that might exist. 

Note-every Dog I've adopted had awful stools(all mine came from the Shelter) so as long as there are no REAL health issues, I wouldn't stress out too much. Just gotta get a routine/food going that works.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

mdcat58 said:


> Just wanted to thank you both for your replies and I will be certain to make the transition very, very slowly and back off if he shows any negative signs.
> 
> I, too, wondered if additional tests might have been in order. His last dosage of dewormer is tomorrow so I don't know if the vet suspected that might be causing his problems or is just one thing to rule out. If things don't improve, I will definitely bring him back for further tests. From what I've read, boxers can have delicate digestive systems? I know it's too soon to hit the panic button but I have a tendency to do that sometimes. (Guess that's why they say patience is a virtue.)
> 
> ...


Boxers do have sensitive systems. Being that he was underweight, and assuming that the shelter does not feed premium food, it could have been a shock to his system. 

The reason I brought up the stool sample is that one of my dogs had the same problem. The male in my avatar pic LOVES to play in water, the dirtier the better. Well he had a nasty case of Giardia, and the vet did not find it right away. Panacur and Safe Guard both treat Giardia. 

If your dog has been treated with antibiotics it can throw off the balance of good and bad bacteria in the gut. I give my dogs a probiotic and digestive enzyme supplement daily. It has helped firm up poos, reduced the deadly gas that boxers are known for, and increases the nutrient absorption of their food. 

Others have mentioned stress too. That is a huge cause of soft poo. Watch how much you are feeding at a serving too. He will need to gain weight gradually. Try feeding him several smaller meals throughout the day. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mdcat58 (Sep 5, 2010)

*thanks a bunch to all*

Just wanted to loop back and say a great, big "thank you" to everyone. All of your comments and suggestions were extremely helpful. I'm making the transition to kibble very slowly and he's up to about half his daily food intake in California Natural kibble (not happy with the P&G connection but he's tolerating it quite well so we will see). Also adding a tablespoon of yogurt. Stools are firmer and only twice a day now. He finished his round of Panacur awhile ago so perhaps there was something or maybe it was just the "perfect storm"--surgery, new home, change in his food. 

Eurobox-- someone also recommended a regime of probiotics so I'm considering that. Do you think it's better than the yogurt? (Your guy is gorgeous, by the way.)

His disposition is so incredible, even when he first came home, but now he's much more confident (finally went up the stairs, yea!!) and very laid back. He snuggles close to my 4 year old granddaughter, goes belly up and rests his head in her lap! Everyone I've spoken to has said how wonderful boxers are with children. He still doesn't make a sound although he occasionally howls when he hears a new noise (oven timer, for instance.) Guess that's the hound dog. :smile:

Again, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

another Cal Natural fix job :wink:

almost identical to what I've faced. My little Beagle was in pretty bad shape after I tried her on Canidae. Excessive vomitting, dehydration, emergency trip to the Vet, etc.... moved her to Cal Natural when she got home. Cleared up almost overnight. 

I don't like the P&G thing either...but the food is a wonderful tool if you have issues with a hard to please stomach.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

mdcat58 said:


> Just wanted to loop back and say a great, big "thank you" to everyone. All of your comments and suggestions were extremely helpful. I'm making the transition to kibble very slowly and he's up to about half his daily food intake in California Natural kibble (not happy with the P&G connection but he's tolerating it quite well so we will see). Also adding a tablespoon of yogurt. Stools are firmer and only twice a day now. He finished his round of Panacur awhile ago so perhaps there was something or maybe it was just the "perfect storm"--surgery, new home, change in his food.
> 
> Eurobox-- someone also recommended a regime of probiotics so I'm considering that. Do you think it's better than the yogurt? (Your guy is gorgeous, by the way.)
> 
> ...


If he tolerates the dairy from the yogurt, I would just go ahead and use it. One of my boys has a sensitive system and got horrible runs from yogurt. I ended up starting all three of mine on a digestive enzyme/probiotic blend that I really like. The price is not too bad either. 
Thank you for the compliments on my boy. He just finished his championship this past July, and last weekend he was squirrel hunting. So he is pretty adaptable!
Boxers are known to be wonderful with children. If you can tolerate high energy, they are addicting!


----------

